# IDEOR vintage track bike



## cycletruck (Oct 17, 2009)

Anybody know anything about it Picked it up today thanks JB


----------



## Langsmer (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it for sale?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 31, 2009)

*She's a beauty!*

Wow, nice find! Is the frame chromed? It looks like it in the first pic. Really sweet bike! What are the wheels- 27 inch, 700c...?


----------



## cycletruck (Oct 31, 2009)

*SOLD at the VELO swap here in Denver*

It sold at the swap last weekend


----------



## Langsmer (Nov 3, 2009)

Now its on ebay. I'll get flipped to a collector, who's basement it will languish in, never getting ridden or seen. Just a guess.


----------

